# Looking for Dark Elves, have Paypal or trades. [UK]



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey guys,

Am looking for any Dark Elf stuff. If you've got it sitting around in a box somewhere, give me a shout!

Anything that's not from the 90s will be considered, in whatever condition.

I have Marines, Eldar, Tau, books, and loads more. Let me know what you're looking for, what you've got, and some pics if you can.

Cheers!


----------

